# Your Experience with One Percent Realty



## Abii (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm selling my condo next summer and I've been thinking about the pros and cons of One Percent Realty compared to the traditional route. Here in BC, the fees are ridiculous (7% on the first 100k, 2.5-3.5 on the balance). I talked to a realtor that I trust and he gave me a quote for 7+2.5. Considering that I have to pay taxes on this service as well, the realtor fee alone could be over 22000 dollars easy! The alternative seems to be One Percent Realty (I know I can list it myself, but I don't want to). 

1% Realty would save me over 15000 dollars. But the downside is that the realtors for buyers might not show the place to their clients due to the lower commissions. Apparently over 80% of the listings sold by 1% Realty agents are to other 1% agents. That shows that a ton of realtors are avoiding these listings (the properties are listed in MLS and advertised). 

Has anyone here ever sold their place with 1%? Especially in the Vancouver area? If the answer to the second question is yes, please list your agent. 

http://www.onepercentrealty.com/

Cheers.


----------

